# free swap meet at jaf/co 's is all free parking,spaces,and water



## JAF/CO (Aug 26, 2015)

remember the early bird gets the worm " I mean best bike parts" I will be there at 6 am
that's at the corner of E. Main st.  and Coolidge ave

spread the word and don't forget to bring your stuff to sale


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 31, 2015)

If you miss this you will be mad.  2 weeks you need to get ready


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2015)

I got plenty of junk to sell, but I gotta work



If anyone is heading up for this from the SoCal area, please let me know. I'll buy you a beer if you bring a couple small items back down here for me from Jim's.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 6, 2015)

get your stuff ready only 6 more days SEPT 12

*its going to be big*


----------



## slick (Sep 11, 2015)

Im bringing this to sell as well as a few smalls, and the Rolling Relics shirts and hats. Check out the hubs on the 5 bar... $$$$$$$$


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 11, 2015)

********don't be late you will miss all the good stuff************
$$$$$$$$$$$$$  and bring lots off stuff for sale or trade  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2015)

If you start @ Midnight, I can spend a couple hours buying up all the goodies & still make to work by 8am.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 11, 2015)

View attachment IMG_1475.JPG








***********don't for get the money  $$$$  ***************


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 237140
> 
> Im bringing this to sell as well as a few smalls, and the Rolling Relics shirts and hats. Check out the hubs on the 5 bar... $$$$$$$$




Man what a great bike! Bet she'll clean up nice. Hope she stays together too. Still complete all these years with the ND 2spd! Just needs the correct light & she's golden!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 11, 2015)

Loaded up and ready to roll... See you at 6:00 Jim

-Ken-


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok, so what amazing finds did I miss out on at today's swap?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2015)

As usual,Jim had all the bling.there was a pretty good flow of people while I was there.lots of good deals and wallets flowed freely,except mine.I was on a selling mission and the swap didn't disappoint.I was done by 11:30.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2015)

My bling of the swap i picked up. Its a one off hand formed aluminum shelby rack hand fabricated my Mr. Jim Frazier himself. I had a smile from ear to ear all day.


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 13, 2015)

sorry guys I was to busy to take pictures 
It turned out good and I had a great time

*-------------THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT JIM -------------------*


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow.  Looks like a lot of nice Shelby stuff!  Are the Nonose and Speedlines in the photos yours Jim @ JAF/CO?


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 14, 2015)

those are and were some of my goody's if you see something you like  e mail me


blasterracing said:


> Wow.  Looks like a lot of nice Shelby stuff!  Are the Nonose and Speedlines in the photos yours Jim @ JAF/CO?


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 15, 2015)

Jim,
I see some CWC peaked duck tail fenders that I can use


----------

